# HaRdWaRe



## kartoon (24. Februar 2002)

*keyboard ... HELP ME !!!*

Yo hi ... 


also ich hab mir Cubase grade mal angesehen und bischen rumprobiert ....

aber aus den synthesizern krieg ich irgendwie keinen ton raus ...... gehen die etwa nur über ein Midi-keyboard oder kann man das umgehen mit software ???

oder kennt einer nen guten Plugin-synthesizer für cubase der ein keyboard digital hat oder etwas in der richtung ?


Thx im Vorraus,
bis denne


----------



## tsdrummer (24. Februar 2002)

schau mal auf http://www.steinberg.de da gibts massig plugins (keine freeware!) zum download.

du brauchst eigentlich kein keyboard um einen sound mit einem software-synth zu erzeuten. 
lade den synthesizer (vst-plugin) und dann wähle den synth beim ausgang (instrument) aus. jetzt kannst du deine noten auch per maus eingeben.

grüße aus münchen
thomas


----------



## kartoon (24. Februar 2002)

yo diverse synth hab ich schon (sample tank, drum synth, attack, und die die dabei waren) .....


aber wo gibt man die noten ein ??? hab das noch nie gemacht


----------



## tsdrummer (24. Februar 2002)

klick doppelt auf diese graue fläche, jetzt erscheint ein neues fenster, liks findest du dann deine keyboard und die noten eingabe, du kannst auch oben auf bearbeiten und noten (oder so ähnlich) klicken!
thomas


----------



## kartoon (24. Februar 2002)

yo jetzt bin ich einen schritt weiter ......


ABER JETZT HAB ICH EIN DICKES PROB:

wenn ich die noten mit mit dem Microsoft GS Wavetable abspiele klappt alles.... aber wnn ich als instrument einen synthesizer nehme hör ich nichts und es kommt kein ausschlag beim "OUT" ...... woran kann das liegen ?

doppel-Thx im vorraus


----------

